# Love the new username



## NeverGoingBack (Oct 29, 2019)

So I was trying to log in and couldn’t for the life of me figure out why it was saying wrong user or pw. Thank you admins for the name change. That is the way I am feeling now so it suits me well!

A little update on my situation. We have went basically NC except for very minor and I mean very minor texts about the children. Drop offs I usually don’t even have to see her. This came after her texting me daily acting like we were best friends. For anyone who hasn’t read my original post, I’m separated from my wife, starting the divorce process and she moved on quickly to another man. Then attempted to friend zone me, um no sorry but that isn’t going to happen. I made it clear that we weren’t going to be friends and she said how hard this was on her too and how she misses me(yea right). I told her after a decade of being together friendship just wasn’t possible especially at this early of the stage we are in. She accepted it and we no longer speak. Am I still lonely? Absolutely, but doing much better. It still is very hard laying in bed alone at night and very hard on nights when I’m home alone. 

I read somewhere that going through heartbreak is almost like going through the stages of mourning a death. To an extent it seems to be true. I now feel I am reaching the acceptance stage. I still think about her multiple times a day but when I really start getting in my feelings I start thinking of all the negative things that led up to me saying I wanted the divorce. I realize now that most of the happy times that pop up are from in the past although there were still many good times prior to our separation. 

Keeping myself busy with work and my children at home and their after school activities helps but I still haven’t built up the courage to get out and start doing me time(not that I get many opportunities) but the times I do get I’m not taking advantage of. I feel somewhat depressed and really just want to sleep when I’m home alone which is def a sign of depression. I do plan to do some individual therapy but am a procrastinator and need to get on that. Anyway thanks for listening and the username change lol. I’m still not even close to where I want to be but a hell of a lot better then when I first made my introduction here. Sorry I’ve been gone for a little while just had a lot on my plate lately.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

HaHa ..... see I told you. Your gonna make it just fine. You have a grasp on what you need to do already.

Keep up the No Contact ..... you are not friends ..... work only on yourself and kids.

Chin up .... one foot in front the other.


----------



## NeverGoingBack (Oct 29, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> HaHa ..... see I told you. Your gonna make it just fine. You have a grasp on what you need to do already.
> 
> Keep up the No Contact ..... you are not friends ..... work only on yourself and kids.
> 
> Chin up .... one foot in front the other.


Thank you all of your advice has been very much appreciated!


----------

